# Nodder's moss pillow!



## lisalove (May 21, 2012)

I love when he pushes all of his moss up to make a cozy pillow to prop his head--he cracks me up!!


----------



## Merlin M (May 21, 2012)

awe he looks so cosy!!!


----------



## dmarcus (May 21, 2012)

Cute....


----------



## Momof4 (May 21, 2012)

That is sooo cute!


----------



## wellington (May 21, 2012)

Snug as a bug, oops tort in a rug. Very cute torty pic


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 21, 2012)

That is a whole new level of cuteness lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2012)

Very Smart, and who say's tortoise's arnt smart?


----------



## l0velesly (May 21, 2012)

So darn cute!!


----------



## lisalove (May 21, 2012)

He is so cute-isn't he??!!


----------



## clare n (May 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## lisalove (May 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Katherine (May 22, 2012)

That is really adorable, sweet dreams Nodder! It appears he was aptly named...


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 22, 2012)

It's very cute. I have to ask what the ziploc bags are for?


----------



## lisalove (May 22, 2012)

katherine said:


> That is really adorable, sweet dreams Nodder! It appears he was aptly named...



Indeed!!! 



MarcaineArt said:


> It's very cute. I have to ask what the ziploc bags are for?



Thanks!
The bag acts as a curtain for his hide and keeps humidity in.
I posted a thread on them about 6 months back.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 2, 2012)

So, freaking tute!


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Very Cute!


----------



## lisalove (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks-I think so too


----------

